# ما بين الفراق والانتظار والحب



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2009)

ماذا تنتظر يا قلبى اراك وحيدا متوجعا من كثرة جروحك

فقل لى ماذا تنتظر

هل تنتظر عودتها 

فان كنت كذلك  سابشرك يا قلبى بانك ستنتظر الى ما لا نهايه

نعم لا تنظر لى باكيا على عمر قد فات

فلننظر سويا الى ما هو أت

دعنا نترك الماضى ليذهب ودعها تذهب مع من اختارت

دعها يا قلبى فانا اتوسل اليك ان ننظر الى الامام وندع الماضى خلفنا

انت يا قلبى سبب مأساتى فى الحياه

انظر حولك  لتجد ازهار ذبلت وسرعان ما توفت

ولكنت لماذا تنظر فقط الى الازهار التى ذبلت 

انظر هنا      وهنا ايضا

ستجد حدائق كامله مليئه بالازهار والورود

هل تعلم ان زهره واحده منها تكفيك لاستنشاق الباقى من عمرك

فلماذا تتجاهل كل هذه الازهار  والورود الجميله وتنظر فقط الى الورده التى ذبلت وماتت

انظر يا صديقى الى الحياه فالحياه لن تقف على فراق عشاق

انظر حولك وحاول ان تقتطف من تلك الحدائق ورده جميله تعى المعنى الحقيقى للحب

ولا تنظر الى مظاهر كاذبه 

اقتطف لك زهره جديده  

فقط اقتف لك ورده تعيد لك حاسة الشم التى فقدتها منذ زمن بعيد

فانا اعرف جيدا ان من مارس هواية الزهور لن يكف قط عن الاقتطاف

هذه هى الزهور والورود وكذلك الحب ايضا

فالحياه لن ولم تقف على فراق عشاق


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (9 مايو 2009)

رائع يا مينا بجد 
ميرسى جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مايو 2009)

تحـــــــــــــــفه يا مينا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مايو 2009)

*جميييل قووى
والكلام جااامد
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2009)

نيرمين عزمى قال:


> رائع يا مينا بجد
> ميرسى جدا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك




ميرسى يا نيرمين على المرور والمشاركه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تحـــــــــــــــفه يا مينا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا كوكو على المرور والمشاركه الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

مرسي يا مينا بجد موضوعك رااااااااااائع 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 مايو 2009)

حلو قوي يامينا
شكرا ياباشا
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رااااااااائع يا مينا
مرسيه ليك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جميييل قووى
> والكلام جااامد
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى يا سندريلا على المشاركه الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا البطل

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي يا مينا بجد موضوعك رااااااااااائع
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك ​




ميرسى يا بوبا على المرور والمشاركه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مايو 2009)

جميل جدا يا مينا

الرب يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> حلو قوي يامينا
> شكرا ياباشا
> ربنا يعوضك​




ميرسى يا بيشو على المرور والمشاركه 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## white rose (10 مايو 2009)

كلام مؤلم جدا يا بطل

الله يعينك

بس عن جد كلام مؤثر

يسلموا ايديك


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااائع يا مينا
> مرسيه ليك​*





ميرسى يا روكا على المرور والمشاركه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2009)




----------



## Alexander.t (11 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا البطل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك





ميرسى استاذى كليمو على المرور والمشاركه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## Alexander.t (11 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> جميل جدا يا مينا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​




ميرسى يا رجعا على المشاركه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا مينا
على الموضوع الرائع
وايوة كدة التفاؤل جميل ولن تقف عجلة الحياة 
بسبب فقدان حبيب او فشل حب
ودمت بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> كلام مؤلم جدا يا بطل
> 
> الله يعينك
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا روز على المرور والمشاركه

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسى على المرور والمشاركه

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (13 مايو 2009)

*كلمات جميله


ميرسى مان​*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مينا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> وايوة كدة التفاؤل جميل ولن تقف عجلة الحياة
> بسبب فقدان حبيب او فشل حب
> ودمت بود​




*ميرسى كتيير اخويا الغالى 

على مشاركتك الرائع والمتميزه 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا مينا على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك..​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مايو 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *كلمات جميله
> 
> 
> ميرسى مان​*





*ميرسى يا مان على المرور والمشاركه

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى يا مينا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك..​



*ميرسى يا مرمر على المرور والمشاركه

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## nancy wadei (23 يونيو 2009)

ماذا تنتظر يا قلبى اراك وحيدا متوجعا من كثرة جروحك

فقل لى ماذا تنتظر

هل تنتظر عودته 

فان كنت كذلك سابشرك يا قلبى بانك ستنتظر الى ما لا نهايه

نعم لا تنظر لى باكيا على عمر قد فات

فلننظر سويا الى ما هو أت

دعنا نترك الماضى ليذهب ودعه يذهب مع من اختار

دعه يا قلبى فانا اتوسل اليك ان ننظر الى الامام وندع الماضى خلفنا

انت يا قلبى سبب مأساتى فى الحياه

انظر حولك لتجد ازهار ذبلت وسرعان ما توفت

ولكن لماذا تنظر فقط الى الازهار التى ذبلت 

انظر هنا وهنا ايضا

ستجد حدائق كامله مليئه بالازهار والورود

هل تعلم ان زهره واحده منها تكفيك لاستنشاق الباقى من عمرك

فلماذا تتجاهل كل هذه الازهار والورود الجميله وتنظر فقط الى الورده التى ذبلت وماتت

انظر يا صديقى الى الحياه فالحياه لن تقف على فراق عشاق

انظر حولك وحاول ان تقتطف من تلك الحدائق ورده جميله تعى المعنى الحقيقى للحب

ولا تنظر الى مظاهر كاذبه 

اقتطف لك زهره جديده 

فقط اقطف لك ورده تعيد لك حاسة الشم التى فقدتها منذ زمن بعيد

فانا اعرف جيدا ان من مارس هواية الزهور لن يكف قط عن الاقتطاف

هذه هى الزهور والورود وكذلك الحب ايضا

فالحياه لن ولم تقف على فراق عشاق

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2009)

> فالحياه لن ولم تقف على فراق عشاق


 
موضوع جميل
اشكرك علي طرحه للاستفاده منه
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2009)

> فقط اقطف لك ورده تعيد لك حاسة الشم التى فقدتها منذ زمن بعيد
> 
> فانا اعرف جيدا ان من مارس هواية الزهور لن يكف قط عن الاقتطاف


 
روووووووووعه يا نانسى 

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميرررررسى ليكى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

انظر حولك وحاول ان تقتطف من تلك الحدائق ورده جميله تعى المعنى الحقيقى للحب

ولا تنظر الى مظاهر كاذبه 


موضوع رائع جداااا يا  نانسي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2009)

*انظر هنا وهنا ايضا

ستجد حدائق كامله مليئه بالازهار والورود

راااائع جدا يا نانسي 
مررررسي ليكي​*


----------



## ponponayah (23 يونيو 2009)

> انظر حولك وحاول ان تقتطف من تلك الحدائق ورده جميله تعى المعنى الحقيقى للحب
> 
> ولا تنظر الى مظاهر كاذبه
> 
> اقتطف لك زهره جديده




موضوع جميل جداااا
ميرسى يا نانسى 
ويستحق التقييم​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يونيو 2009)

*موضووع حلو قوي يانانسي
شكرا ليكي ويستحق التقيم​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 يونيو 2009)

> اقتطف لك زهره جديده
> 
> فقط اقطف لك ورده تعيد لك حاسة الشم التى فقدتها منذ زمن بعيد
> 
> ...



موضوع حقيقي رائع يا نانسي بجد 
و عجبني اوووووووووي اووووووووووووووي
مرسي ليكي يا حبيبة قلبي
ربنا يباركك يا قمرايا و يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلواتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## bashaeran (24 يونيو 2009)

فقط اقطف لك ورده تعيد لك حاسة الشم التى فقدتها منذ زمن بعيد

موضوع رائع والله والله يوفقك ونحو اكثر


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> اشكرك علي طرحه للاستفاده منه
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​


 
مرسي جدا لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووووعه يا نانسى ​
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا ​
> ميرررررسى ليكى على الموضوع​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 مرسي جدا ع مرورك 
ربنا باركك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> انظر حولك وحاول ان تقتطف من تلك الحدائق ورده جميله تعى المعنى الحقيقى للحب
> 
> ولا تنظر الى مظاهر كاذبه
> 
> ...


 مرسي اوى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

moky قال:


> موضوع حقيقي رائع يا نانسي بجد ​
> و عجبني اوووووووووي اووووووووووووووي
> مرسي ليكي يا حبيبة قلبي
> ربنا يباركك يا قمرايا و يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
> ...


 مرسي لمرورك الجميل 
وصولوات العدرا والقديسين
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## monmooon (24 يونيو 2009)

*فلننظر سويا الى ما هو أت
كلام جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2009)

> انظر يا صديقى الى الحياه فالحياه لن تقف على فراق عشاق
> 
> انظر حولك وحاول ان تقتطف من تلك الحدائق ورده جميله تعى المعنى الحقيقى للحب


*
كلمات كتييير جمييلة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2010)

*ياااااه الموضوع دا كتبته  زمااان
مفتكرش انى مواضيعى عجبت حد ونقله تانى ههههههههه يلا مش مشكله
*


----------

